# *STAND-UP AMERICA >>>WE NEED TO GET OUR PRIORITIES STRAIGHT !!!*



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Someone was arrested every 51 seconds last year. 620,000 people. $3.6 billion every year*


- Someone was arrested for marijuana possession every 51 seconds last year, according to the Huffington Post and new stats released by the FBI Monday. In 2014, there were more than 1.5 million arrests for drug-related offenses, and 40% of those were for simple marijuana possession, Vocativ reports. That's an increase following seven years of declining arrests, according to HuffPo. "It's hard to imagine why more people were arrested for marijuana possession when fewer people than ever believe it should be a crime," Marijuana Policy Project spokesperson Mason Tvert tells Vocativ. "Law enforcement officials should not be wasting their time and resources arresting and prosecuting adults for using marijuana."

Tvert tells Vocativ police around the country solved less than 65% of murders, 40% of rapes, and 30% of property crimes and robberies last year. Over that same period, they arrested approximately 620,000 people for marijuana possession. "There's just no good reason that so much police time and taxpayer money is spent punishing people for marijuana when so many murders, rapes, and robberies go unsolved," Tom Angell, chairman of Marijuana Majority, tells HuffPo. He says he hopes law enforcement will soon get in line with the priorities of Americans. HuffPo reports support for legalizing marijuana is at an all-time high, yet the ACLU says the government is spending $3.6 billion every year enforcing possession laws.*


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I sure do agree.

Madts.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

The priorities are certainly upside down. I am a right winger and I feel that all those in prison for non-violent drug crimes should be let go.
It is also my feeling that there is so much money in drugs that it is fruitless to do what is being done. I have no idea if not arresting users would result in more drug use or not. 
Almost all of the violence is with dealers fighting over territory.
I suppose it is the old "Follow the Money" adage. I am sure that there are plenty of payoffs to enforcement and those on the take would hate to see anything legalized.


----------



## Hinge (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree with DKV.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

In 1971 when Nixon declared war on drugs, I couldn't help but wonder where the 7734 he was during Prohibition? Asleep? That law built the Mafia. Now, the war of drugs has created cartels in South America and Mexico that have more fire power and better finances than the gov'ts of those countries. Thank you Tricky Dick, just what we needed, eh?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Why not take it to the next step and totally decriminalize all drugs, coke, meth, LSD, heroin and the rest. Let the government sell it at reduced prices just like beer. You want a 6 pack or a case, no problem. Doing so would reduce property crimes junkies commit to support their habit. Eventually you'll thin the herd to a manageable level.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

the only issues that I have are driving under the influence and working around people under the influence.

There is a person killed by DUI every 51 minutes or about 10,000 per year. With an annual cost of alcohol related accidents of $59 Billion.

Legalizing drugs will make this go up a lot. How do the people who support legalization going to prevent this. These are just numbers until someone you know is killed.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

To declare a war on a concept (immigration) or an object (drugs) is the second dumbest thing one could do.

To declare a war on other persons: Thats the first.

If you arent bothering me or others who do not want to be involved, go ahead with your bad self. Just dont expect someone to help you if you make bad choices.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Burly Bob, I agree with you to a point. This would only be acceptable if absolutely zero of my tax dollars was use to support health care of any kind for those who choose to put such things in their body. Also the castle rule would have to be extended to the perimeter of my property and not just within the walls of my home.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I think the article sounds more dramatic than it really is - - - in reading the full article they make this statement :
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/marijuana-arrests-2014_560978a7e4b0768126fe6506
Marijuana possession arrests alone made up 39.7 percent of all drug arrests and more than *5.5 percent of all arrests made over the year. 
*

It follows the trend with the dealers… where those arrests reached an all-time high of 103,247 in 2010, but they've since been falling, reaching a nearly 20-year low of 81,184 last year.

So we are also at a 20 year low… and dropping! (as legalization efforts move along)

So we arrest 19 "real Criminals" and 1 pot user (5%)
Not saying that pot enforcement isn't a useful topic…. but pot possession is only 5.5% of the arrests out there.

Many more for possesion simply get tickets and notices to appear and pay civil fines.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

NSA is listening!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> NSA is listening!
> 
> - madts


Always….......... and on every device


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Burly Bob, I agree with you to a point. This would only be acceptable if absolutely zero of my tax dollars was use to support health care of any kind for those who choose to put such things in their body. Also the castle rule would have to be extended to the perimeter of my property and not just within the walls of my home.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I'm under the impression my tax dollars pay for the incarceration and any medical care during the incarceration. So wouldn't it be less expensive to not incarcerate them and pay for their medical? Win win?

I can't see that you will ever get the right to kill someone for walking on your yard.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Why not take it to the next step and totally decriminalize all drugs, coke, meth, LSD, heroin and the rest. Let the government sell it at reduced prices just like beer. You want a 6 pack or a case, no problem. Doing so would reduce property crimes junkies commit to support their habit. Eventually you ll thin the herd to a manageable level.
> 
> - BurlyBob


That isn't the next step, it would be a final step. I read that Portugal did that and has a reduction in drug deaths.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Its a job killer for PD, courts, clerks etc etc if pot is legalized everywhere.*

" In 2014, there were more than 1.5 million arrests for drug-related offenses, and 40% of those were for simple marijuana possession"

How many government workers does it take for 640,00 arrests a year?
Probably thousands all tole.

Guess that's part of the $3.6 billion ….

*STAND-UP AMERICA >>>WE NEED TO GET OUR PRIORITIES STRAIGHT !!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> There is a person killed by DUI every 51 minutes or about 10,000 per year. With an annual cost of alcohol related accidents of $59 Billion.
> 
> Legalizing drugs will make this go up a lot. How do the people who support legalization going to prevent this. These are just numbers until someone you know is killed.


Look at how much more the cost of the War on Alcohol was than the curent costs. The cost of legalized drugs should be about 2% of the current burdens shouldered by the Western Hemosphere. Drug prohibition in the US started as a tax regulation and morphed into the disaster we have today. Time to clean up the mess and go to the original intent.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree with Topa. As I see it if the huge amounts of money are taken out of the system, by not arresting people for using it, the dealers would lose their power in a short order.
My big fear is the government will see this as a new revenue source and tax it until it is cheaper to get off the street from a dealer. Remember never underestimate the power of dumb people. That and government greed.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm for legalization of drugs. I use coffee and alcohol (which is highly taxed). Legalization would provide for a cleaner supply of product, resulting in fewer deaths from overdoses. I feel that the taxation of drugs would help to eliminate debt. But give politician a revenue stream, and he'll just ratchet up spending, unless curbed from doing that. The money not spent herding people through the court system would be spent chasing and prosecuting the illegal drug suppliers. I think it would dry up the illegal trade, and reduce addiction. It worked for Portugal, recently.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> I m for legalization of drugs. ........ I think it would dry up the illegal trade, and reduce addiction. It worked for Portugal, recently.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


Worked for us, US, in 1933 ;-)


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Is this an argument for making pot illegal? If so then it is the worst I have ever heard. Using that logic, why not make all alcohol illegal? Think of the job creation. While we're at it, bless ties. Anyone with a blue tie goes to the big house. Think of the jobs! 
Or how about make drugs legal everywhere and all who currently draw from the gvt teat has to get a job that benefits the market.


> *Its a job killer for PD, courts, clerks etc etc if pot is legalized everywhere.*
> 
> " In 2014, there were more than 1.5 million arrests for drug-related offenses, and 40% of those were for simple marijuana possession"
> 
> ...


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

From Wiki,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drug_policy_of_Portugal

In April 2009, the Cato Institute published a comprehensive case study of the decriminalization of drugs in Portugal.[2] Empirical data from that report indicate that decriminalization has had *no adverse effect on drug usage rates*. *However, drug-related pathologies - such as sexually transmitted diseases and deaths due to drug usage - have decreased dramatically.*[2][3][4]

In 1999, Portugal had the highest rate of HIV amongst injecting drug users in the European Union. The number of newly diagnosed HIV cases among drug users has decreased to 13.4 cases per million in 2009 but that is still high above the European average of 2.85 cases per million.[1] There were 2000 new cases a year, in a country of 10 million people. 45% of HI reported AIDS cases recorded in 1997 originated among IV drug users,[5] so targeting drug use was seen as an effective avenue of HIV prevention.

The number of heroin users was estimated to be between 50,000 and 100,000 at the end of the 1990s.[6] This led to the adoption of The National Strategy for the Fight Against Drugs in 1999. A vast expansion of harm reduction efforts, doubling the investment of public funds in drug treatment and drug prevention services, and changing the legal framework dealing with minor drug offenses were the main elements of the policy thrust.

I suppose pretty soon we will have some good data from Washington and Colorado.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

So do we legalize all gambling and prostitution as well… since prostitution is a "rental" business, it should be the womans right to choose.

maybe we can decide that shoplifting at less than 1000 dollars worth of merchandise is "cheaper" to ignore than enforce as well. Since 5% of resources to pot is a gigantic waste?

What could possibly go wrong.? it would free up so much police and detention and court resources. maybe we woudl get around to prosecuting bankers and politicians.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> So do we legalize all gambling and prostitution as well… since prostitution is a "rental" business, it should be the womans right to choose.
> 
> maybe we can decide that shoplifting at less than 1000 dollars worth of merchandise is "cheaper" to ignore than enforce as well. Since 5% of resources to pot is a gigantic waste?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the pragmatic side of law enforcement is to ignore petty criminal activity due to lack of resources. When my work van was cleaned out for a $10k loss, it did not make King County PD's radar ;-( Detective told me it took $30k to make the cut.

I suppose the best we can do is what Jefferson would do, if it neither picks my pocket nor breaks my bones, it is none of my business.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Agree topa - - but at the same time, Walmart (when they CATCH) a person, regardless if it is a pack of gum or a DVD =s "prosecuted to the fullest extent"

It became a challenge - because e.g. 'stupid LITTLE kid will steal some gum or candy while in line"

If mom/dad decides to have the kid "return the item and apologize" the cite their unfortunate ZERO TOLERANCE POLICY… and the police are brought it. So we TEACH parents to not have their kids learn lessons… becaue the price is going to be really high

I'm sure there are still pleabargains….but it cost a lot more than 10 bucks to *prosecute *someone boosting a t-shirt.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

> Is this an argument for making pot illegal? If so then it is the worst I have ever heard. Using that logic, why not make all alcohol illegal? Think of the job creation. While we re at it, bless ties. Anyone with a blue tie goes to the big house. Think of the jobs!
> Or how about make drugs legal everywhere and all who currently draw from the gvt teat has to get a job that benefits the market.
> 
> *Its a job killer for PD, courts, clerks etc etc if pot is legalized everywhere.*
> ...


tongue in cheek


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

DrDirt, There are practical limits given the resources available. Walmart does not surprise me given their greedy operations that costs us, US, dearly for the "low prices" they claim to provide. I tend to agree with zero tolerance for criminal acts at a young age, but it needs to be tempered with some compassion and judgement . It is too bad the current system trains criminals and does not try to correct their behavior until after it is too late.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> DrDirt, There are practical limits given the resources available. Walmart does not surprise me given their greedy operations that costs us, US, dearly for the "low prices" they claim to provide. I tend to agree with zero tolerance for criminal acts at a young age, but it needs to be tempered with some compassion and judgement . It is too bad the current system trains criminals and does not try to correct their behavior until after it is too late.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Right on! Prisons are now just training grounds for "better" criminals. Here is some of the current training for officers to avoid getting hurt and safely taking custody of a non-cooperative arrestee. "Folsom Roll"- iow, taught in prison. And look what the police have to do to protect themselves.

As far as shoplifting goes, yes, a little compassion and judgment go a long way. Some little kid pinches a pack of gum and gets a criminal record? Pssh. One of my sons, age 7, stole a pencil from a store. My wife saw it, and made him go back in and return it. The cashier simply took it back, but he was extremely embarrassed. He hasn't done anything like that since, in the last 22 years (he's 29, now). I can't imagine bringing in the police for something like that. He was 7, for cry-eye. Of course, many parents would have not said a word. You can't raise law-abiding citizens by ignoring what your children do. I even bust the neighbor's kids' chops when they are doing something they shouldn't- "Hey, buddy, what's your dad going to say when he hears that you are throwing rocks at the neighbor's cars?. I've had some blow me off, but most get the message. Those that don't get it, I have a talk with the parents. I don't call the police on a 7- or 11-year old. Kids are just kids.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> DrDirt, There are practical limits given the resources available. Walmart does not surprise me given their greedy operations that costs us, US, dearly for the "low prices" they claim to provide. I tend to agree with zero tolerance for criminal acts at a young age, but it needs to be tempered with some compassion and judgement . It is too bad the current system trains criminals and does not try to correct their behavior until after it is too late.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


But prosecuting 'everyone' costs Walmart nothing - - much like the labor and welfare, we taxpayers pony up.

I don't agree with you that if your 4 year old reaches out of the cart and puts a pack of juicy fruit in their pocket while checking out… that the State Troopers should be brought in, and you get to spend time in family court.

it is as dumb as expelling kids from school for "making terrorist threats", by claiming their replica 'ring of power' from the movie *The Hobbit*…. could make another 4th grader actually disappear" 
http://abc7.com/news/boy-suspended-for-bringing-his-one-ring-to-school/502381/

Walmart is a problem… but I see their parking lot is ALWAYS full for the prices. Then again they had Hillary work with them to squash the union and bill regularly speaks to the CEO.
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/20/us/politics/20walmart.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is true, WE the People are expected to provide the court system that expends most of its resources to enforce contracts for the benefit of the multinational corporations who expect to do business here and pay nothing for the privilege or make any contribution to providing the infrastructure required to do their business. They expect and get a free ride. And, for the most part they get it ;-(

I do not believe you understood what I said. I tend to agree with zero tolerance, but certainly not giving children criminal records. Kids will be kids and parents should be responsible for their education in such matters.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

And, of course, there is hypocrisy ~~ http://ringoffireradio.com/2015/10/02/gop-politician-who-is-anti-marijuana-and-on-drug-abuse-committee-busted-for-marijuana-possessio/


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Get rid of for profit prison system and the problem goes away. Follow the money.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

> *Someone was arrested every 51 seconds last year. 620,000 people. $3.6 billion every year*
> 
> 
> - Someone was arrested for marijuana possession every 51 seconds last year, according to the Huffington Post and new stats released by the FBI Monday. In 2014, there were more than 1.5 million arrests for drug-related offenses, and 40% of those were for simple marijuana possession, Vocativ reports. That s an increase following seven years of declining arrests, according to HuffPo. "It's hard to imagine why more people were arrested for marijuana possession when fewer people than ever believe it should be a crime," Marijuana Policy Project spokesperson Mason Tvert tells Vocativ. "Law enforcement officials should not be wasting their time and resources arresting and prosecuting adults for using marijuana."
> ...


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

You all can discuss the merit of legalizing MJ if you want, but the original facts are somewhat skewed…..Murders, rapes and other serious crime arrests are usually a result of hours, days and months of investigations. Not always but usually….I would guess the cited 620,000 MJ arrests are mostly the result of car stops, much like drunk driving or a routine loud party call. They are a part of routine patrol…they would not interfere with the serious investigations. Whether you believe Pot to be right or wrong, I would think this to be the case.

The people in prison are usually the "dealers" (intent to deliver…they have more than a couple of joints) and would comprise a very small percentage of the 620,000. Even if it were legalized that would not totally be curtailed, as they would ultimately be forced to comply with various distribution laws….tax stamps…etc….this crowd is usually not the group to be "doing it by the book".

Folks that are driving and smoking or ingesting MJ ARE impaired drivers….those type of arrests are justified. The States that have legalized MJ have some of the highest arrests for MJ "violations" in the country. Just like alcohol, these drivers as a result of their wanting a "good time" have and do take innocent lives every day. After 36 years in LE I, unforunately, I have witnessed this more times than I care to recall. 
Just my .02
Mike


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

> You all can discuss the merit of legalizing MJ if you want, but the original facts are somewhat skewed…..Murders, rapes and other serious crime arrests are usually a result of hours, days and months of investigations. Not always but usually….I would guess the cited 620,000 MJ arrests are mostly the result of car stops, much like drunk driving or a routine loud party call. They are a part of routine patrol…they would not interfere with the serious investigations. Whether you believe Pot to be right or wrong, I would think this to be the case.
> 
> The people in prison are usually the "dealers" (intent to deliver…they have more than a couple of joints) and would comprise a very small percentage of the 620,000. Even if it were legalized that would not totally be curtailed, as they would ultimately be forced to comply with various distribution laws….tax stamps…etc….this crowd is usually not the group to be "doing it by the book".
> 
> ...


thanks for your 2 cents … valid points.


----------

